# Woodcock Migration Report



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Found two Saturday.














second pic was on the way back in and she ran up the trail passed me and bam pinned the bird.Woodducks squealing,frogs peeping,mallards chasing,and geese contesting for breeding grounds.Everything wants to go but the weather isn't cooperating.This warm-up this week should bring them through.Today I ran holly rec and did over 4 miles with two dogs and nothing to be had


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Kicked up 4 yesterday, eggs on the ground


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Kicked up 4 yesterday, eggs on the ground


Location?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Monroe County


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

My Dog flushed 2 this weekend. Arenac/Iosco Border


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Two tonight, Ionia county.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I flushed one yesterday while running my hounds in north-east Nebraska.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Thick tonight in Clinton county

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Whole bunch here tonight in Wexford county.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

still no woodcock in kalkaska county .ran two diff places that has always held birds on there flight back should be any day now


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Eleven today in N.Oakland today.Started out with three unproductive points then thinking what's the deal then she pinned one.Then she was going all over like a pinball finding them taking me into the thickets of willow brush and autumn olive.It would takes minutes to go 50 to 75 yards to get to her and she did well.I am pleased I found them after my area was cleared.I also ran into the Natural Resource Manager in the cleared area and had a chat with him about how the migrating woodcock used this area every year and how important the willows were.They are working on native plants,grasses,and trees.He sad they contracted the Ruffed Grouse Society to clear the land.If they only knew about the woodcock they might have been surprised to know that I have had many 30 to 40 bird days there over many years.If the cover was still there I might have had one of those days yesterday.I was starting to think I wasn't going to find them.Those birds really got her going and will help prepare her for Gladwin.The search mode,range,and hunting objectives really turned on compared to all the outings with nothing to be had.I would say the migration action is heavy now.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

finaly seen a woodcock hear in kalkaska county didnt get a point on it running two dogs both were out to my right the bird was in the path but at l3ast there up this far next couple weeks should be great


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Well today was another day like Wednesday with a few more birds and a lot more unproductive points.She would stand while I fought through the brush and then I would mill around then she would break but nothing to show.Well over a half dozen lies for a dog that's usually honest.Then some she held and I went to flush and nothing and she broke and would relocate at a considerable distance.(20 Yds), bumping 2 and holding the rest after relocating.The rest were as it should be with an honest point in where I flushed the bird.Today was no wind and sunny(warm) so maybe that's the reason for the unproductive points.After a day of busting through jungle thickets for no reason I have a even higher appreciation for a real honest dogs lol.Last year it was always a bird this year she's maybe 70%,.She wore me down in that cover.SMH!


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ran up to one of my better spots near Grayling. Only 2 pointed in a spot i would expect to flush a lot more. Shorthair did well after being on the shelf for 5 months. She'll be 10 next month and still hits it hard. Consistently 60-100 yds out. My setter flaked out on me. Didnt want to hunt and ran back to the truck. I should have ran him first. I think he got overexcited.
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Had 10+ contacts today in northern Oakland county. With 6 being over points. Lots of chalk on the ground and it seemed whenever I would see it, a productive point would follow. Ran from 7-9:30 a.m.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a heads up though folks. I did find one hen on a nest with eggs. If your pup isn’t steady keep him on a check cord.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Couldn’t find any migrating woodcock, so he decided to go after squirrels and *****. This GSP amazes us daily.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Pegged a few more the other day without fault.The cover is so thick and makes it hard to even get to the dog.This weather is not in favor for the woodcock.Last year was bad for grouse and now this.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

A friend that lives in Evart said they got 6" of snow last night. Waiting to hear from my parents that live in Houghton Lake to see how much they got. Spring Training in the north probably not going to happen this year.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Ran my dog after work today and he pointed, so I went over expecting to flush a grouse, and it was a woodcock. My heart sank. I live in northern marquette county, at my house there is still around 15 inches of snow on the ground and the earth is still very frozen. It was on the only piece of exposed ground in the area. Poor thing...the spot is right next to my driveway, I drove out 15 minutes later and it was standing in the exact spot. Come on spring!!!


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

My dog flushed 4 yesterday, along with 6 pheasants and a grouse. Conditions are going to be rough for any birds nesting early. The area I was in (NELP) had a few inches of standing water in spots, and that's surely only going to get worse with this upcoming weather.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

BillBuster said:


> I saw one sitting on a snow bank last Friday. He was on the side of F-41 between Lincoln and Ossineke. He did not look very happy.


Had a text from a friend up by Lovells yesterday saying that friends of his were finding dead woodcock, hard to find worms with 10" of snow. Could be a real hit on the woodcock population.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

i was afraid of that,hope most of the birds stayed south of the 8 to 10in of snow


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Aliens area had 18 according to mom.Not good for local birds that already arrived


----------

